

LandingPad.rb - Just Add Water (and Heroku) landing page - swanson
https://github.com/swanson/LandingPad.rb

======
swanson
Extracted this out of a side-project that I am currently working on. In about
5 minutes, you can have a GetHipster inspired landing page up and collecting
emails/Twitter. Slap on a custom domain and start making your actual app.

